# Smpte lock in ableton (like in logic)



## Jass (Nov 25, 2015)

I recently made the switch from logic to ableton and I'm working to video for the first time. I want to change the tempo of the project while keeping some clips in place with the video (locked to smpte) 

Anyone know if/how this can be done?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Christof (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes, switch back to Logic


----------



## Jass (Nov 25, 2015)

Christof said:


> Yes, switch back to Logic


Haha Thanks for that  plan is to use both but my workflow seems a lot better in Ableton.


----------



## samphony (Nov 25, 2015)

Jass said:


> Haha Thanks for that  plan is to use both but my workflow seems a lot better in Ableton.


If you rely on such a workflow I would work with both in tandem.
Wanna work exclusively with live? Then you should start adopting to different workflows.


----------



## Jass (Nov 25, 2015)

I was just wandering if there was such a function. 
I also now realise that I had the clips armed to warp so they were stretching with the tempo. My bad.

I'm only a couple weeks into using Ableton so there're still some things I have to get used to. All in all though I'm much preferring Ableton to Logic.


----------



## samphony (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes it's a great environment to be creative in. You can also drag multiple selected tracks to the browser to create templates. These you can drag back in to any project your are working on even with events on tracks.


----------



## bradfordadrian (May 2, 2016)

I'm interested in this too. I've been working in Live for a series project, I just recently set up a VE Pro system and its integrated perfectly in Live. But there are a couple of major annoyances - cannot SMPTE lock regions or markers (AFAIK), and it does not chase MIDI notes, which is actually super super annoying. But the writing workflow is amazing, especially if you're doing more electronic/non-classical type work. I keep switching back to Logic because I feel like these features are deal-breakers but I'm SO much faster in Live.


----------



## Ashermusic (May 2, 2016)

Any DAW can of course be used for any purpose and if it suits you, it suits you. BUT....it is named "Live" for a reason. It was not designed to be a tool for those composing music to picture.

Once again, not saying it cannot be used that way but it does explain why some features were included while others were not.


----------



## bradfordadrian (May 2, 2016)

Agreed. Its phenomenal for pop/urban/loop based music (though not for cutting a vocal!) but seriously falls short in a lot of composer-related areas. The software has evolved quite a bit since the beginning, though, and I know they've run promo features about various people using it for picture, so I assume its on their radar. I would expect that they're already working on some of the big bummers about the software that have been held over since the beginning, but I guess we'll see. For me its a question of trade-offs, and for this particular series project the scale seems to have just slightly tipped in its favour, so I am using it, mostly happily. But yeah if you were doing a serious classic orchestral type score, you would absolutely be pulling your hair out. It would be the worst!


----------



## Matt Riley (May 2, 2016)

I used Live for composing almost exclusively for 9 years and switched to Logic X this year. Live was just too limiting for orchestral stuff and the crew at Ableton seem to have no interest in making it more than a performance tool. I haven't looked back although I still use Live in performance for running click, loops and tracks - just not as my main DAW.


----------



## sinkd (May 3, 2016)

We have started using Live in our curriculum and some students have been using it to score to picture. You have to kind of invert the workflow, however. Live lets you edit a video track and move it around, rather than requiring synch offsets, etc. I would work with each cue as a separate Live project rather than try to juggle multiple cues/tempos in a single project, then assemble everything in Pro Tools. You could also set tempo and meter per scene in Session view and launch/record the scenes into Arrangement View once the cues are done.

DS


----------



## Filip (Oct 4, 2020)

Hello, It's been some time now, do anybody knows if it's possible to do that with the current version of ableton live? Or are there any workarounds?


----------

